# Help identify and value old heirloom oil painting



## Tatenhove (Jan 21, 2018)

This is large oil 4 x 3 ft bought at auction in 1970s. What kind of art style is this? I cannot find a signature. Large original frame. Any guess of value? Any art information is appreciated.


----------



## Tatenhove (Jan 21, 2018)

Anyone have any thing to share about this oil painting???


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

There must be a signature somewhere, maybe on the back.


----------

